# 10 ppi vs floss/wool for polishing



## fishbro (24 Jun 2019)

Hi folks, just picked up an Oase filtosmart 100 thermo as a second filter for my tank. Nothing too fancy but it should help with the flow and some extra filtration! I intend to use this filter for my chemical filtration (purigen and carbon when needed) and polishing, along with skimming.

I was wondering what folks are using for polishing the water. The filter came with 20ppi (first stage) then 10ppi foam (last stage). I used to use filter floss / wool, but would this have any benefit over the 10ppi foam? I’m thinking of replacing the 20ppi with floss then replace the 10ppi foam with my media bags. 

It also came with some bio media to use in the compartment that holds the heater. Not that we need much in a planted tank, but I’ll leave it in as it can’t harm


----------



## Zeus. (24 Jun 2019)

I use course and medium foam only with some ceramic media, fine foam and floss just clog up too fast and reduce the flow. As for carbon filters only help remove ferts, handy if you have had to treat some sick fish.
I find a good WC polishes the water enough for me but I don't do compitions


----------



## Jayefc1 (24 Jun 2019)

Cant beat a good WC to polish the water my filter is set the same as yours Zeus.

Cheers
Jay


----------



## Tom Michael (25 Jun 2019)

Floss is great and cheap for polishing IF you are willing to open your filter very regularly to sling and replace. I am currently using two canisters, so my second has some floss in it - I wouldn’t use it if I was relying on one, and I only use it in the filter at the back


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (25 Jun 2019)

I like floss because it’s replaceable, just bin it when it gets dirty. How much it affects flow depends on how densely you pack it and how often you change it.


----------



## Jayefc1 (25 Jun 2019)

If it effects flow in the slightest it's not good flow is king in the planted tank your maintenance should keep the water crystal clear IMO 
cheers
Jay


----------



## Millns84 (25 Jun 2019)

I've always found a gradual approach to mechanical filtration works the best for me - The floss clogs very quickly if it's immediately preceded by coarse sponge as so much gets through it - Mine are set up as 20ppi pre-filters on the intake, then inside the canisters is 30ppi ,45ppi then floss (one canister has 20ppi sponge before the 30ppi as there was space for it).

As the water is filtered gradually, there is less and less stuff getting through to the floss with each prior stage - The result is that I open the canisters monthly, but realistically they could go longer without significantly reducing the flow.


----------



## fishbro (26 Jun 2019)

Thanks for all the opinions guys  Yeah true about the clogging, that’s why I’d only use it in my secondary small filter. Carbon I haven’t used for almost 2 years now but did have a bit of mild sickness with a couple of the fish so had to treat. They are all better now!

I think what I will do is once I don’t need the carbon any more, just put the included media back in and then have a thin amount of floss on the final stage. It’s a great little filter and is adding a nice bit of flow to the tank


----------



## Zeus. (26 Jun 2019)

Although carbon filters when exhausted do provided a massive surface area to volume ratio for bacteria to colonise


----------



## MDP91 (6 Jul 2019)

I have two filters, an FX4 rammed with biological media (Alphagrog) and some medium filter sponge, then a JBL E1501 which is purely biological & chemical....however I run a APS Pre-filter that I have differing layers of sponge, through to a floss. I wouldn't like bother with floss in my main canister as i'd be forever opening them, but In a pre-filter is really quick and easy for me to just detach and clean.


----------

